# ÁREA DE LAZER > Mergulho >  Mercadinho 2009 CascoAntiguo - 3 em 1

## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

Viva

Ora aqui está uma possibilidade para adquirirem "aquele tal equipamento..." ou simplesmente tomarem conhecimento com o mundo do mergulho...e quem sabe até mergulhar.





> * 	Mercadinho 2009 CascoAntiguo - 3 em 1* 
> 
>  
> *Mercadinho em Coina, dias 4, 5 e 6 de Abril, das 10h às 20h*
> * 		Produtos novos a estrear das melhores marcas a preços incríveis, com  		desconto até 70%!*
> 
>       Fatos (húmidos, secos e semi-secos), computadores de mergulho, coletes,  		reguladores de gama alta, fotografia, iluminação, bolsas e sacos de  		viagem, acessórios e muito mais a preços incríveis! 
> O  		Mercadinho da Casco Antiguo transforma o mergulho numa actividade ao  		alcance de todos. 
> 
> ...



Atenciosamente
Pedro "liquid breathing" Nuno

----------

